# Beretta Production



## tonysee (Nov 19, 2016)

I am looking to get a Beretta but for the life of me I cannot find a 92 Brigadier Inox, a M9A1 or a 92G-SD. Every gun store I have talked to says Beretta makes one production run of specialized models then distributes them. These models seem to be all gone but no one knows when Beretta will make more of these or where I can get any. I live in California but all three of these are on roster. Anyone know about Beretta production plans for any of these?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Don't know about Beretta's production. 

I've been buying more used guns lately. Check one of the suppliers here, Wiki arms or online auctions. Some times brand new guns are there as well.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

tonysee said:


> I am looking to get a Beretta but for the life of me I cannot find a 92 Brigadier Inox, a M9A1 or a 92G-SD. Every gun store I have talked to says Beretta makes one production run of specialized models then distributes them. These models seem to be all gone but no one knows when Beretta will make more of these or where I can get any. I live in California but all three of these are on roster. Anyone know about Beretta production plans for any of these?


92 Brigadier Inox For Sale ? Buy 92 Brigadier Inox Online at GunBroker.com

Beretta M9A1 9mm JS92M9A1M LNIB : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

For Sale: Wts 92 gsd package - Beretta Forum


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Check out Berettaforum.net 
They have some good info on the various runs. With the move to Gallatin TN there have been several production issues, but they are gaining on them.


----------

